# Is the Chevy accessory suspension kit supposed to include a sway bar?



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I ordered the accessory suspension from Chevy and it shipped with just a set of springs and some bolts.

The description on the website says it includes a larger sway bar, but doesn't show it

https://accessories.chevrolet.com/p...with-stabilizer-bar-84105409?categoryId=12009

The article on TFL Car also described it as including a sway bar. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzLjgd6hync

Obviously I wanted a full kit that included elements that were all designed to work together rather than just some springs designed to lower it a little. I want to improve the handling, not just slam the thing.

Did they order the wrong part? Is there another kit I can order that includes a sway bar?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The first link says you can upgrade a suspension that has a stabilizer bar and the [FONT=Roboto Medium, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kit includes coil springs, a Chevrolet Performance emblem, nuts, and bolts.[/FONT]
[FONT=Roboto Medium, Helvetica, sans-serif]The second link to the video implies that somewhere you can purchase an upgraded sway-bar although it does not specify front or back. 
I would also compare the springs to Eibach's kit both spec-wise and cost.[/FONT]


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I noticed one of the links on the accessory page says it includes a sway bar and one does not list it, even though both say they include sway bars in the title. Confusing.

Both parts, on the GM page, are listed as incompatible with the diesel hatch. GM Parts Direct lists both kits as being compatible. 

I really like factory built kits as they're designed by the same engineers that built the car in the first place, and full kits that include parts designed to work together are so much better than piecing individual parts together. It's really easy to mess up your ride & handling by putting mismatched parts on your car. If I could get a kit that included springs, a sway bar or two, and shocks I'd do that as well!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i believe it depends on the level of your car some cars include a rear sway bar some cars do not


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Part # 84105410
I recently purchased this kit and it came with a sway bar. The installation cost me a $1000, however the handling and performance of the hatchback has improved greatly! I'm very pleased.


----------



## Henry Edwards (Nov 10, 2019)

There are two types of kits
The kit for the L and Ls does not include a sway bar. The kit for the lt Rs and the Premier do include a sway bar. They have a slightly different suspension geometry


----------

